

JetBrains has finally released CLion – cross-platform IDE for C/C++ development - anastasiak2512
http://blog.jetbrains.com/clion/2015/04/clion-1-0-has-finally-arrived/

======
jason_slack
If anyone has any insight what CLion might bring to the table that I can't get
from QT Creator, I would like to know. It seems that $99 for an individual
license is high, but up there in price along with AppCode

~~~
nevster
I haven't used QT Creator. Does it have many refactorings like Rename
function, Extract function, etc? I'd suggest you watch this video to see if it
would be beneficial to you :
[http://blog.jetbrains.com/clion/2014/12/refactorings-in-
clio...](http://blog.jetbrains.com/clion/2014/12/refactorings-in-clion-be-
safe-and-quick/)

~~~
jason_slack
Thanks. This feels a lot like Sublime Text to me after watching that.

